# Tuskegee Airman honored on 100th birthday, receives key to city



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 22, 2021)

DETROIT (WDIV/CNN NEWSOURCE/WKRC) – Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Jefferson was one of the first Tuskegee Airmen escorting bombers in World War II.














On Monday, he received a special honor. Jefferson Field in Rouge Park was named after him in 2008. It was only appropriate that on his 100th birthday, the city re-dedicates the field to him.

“This is not only someone who’s a Detroit hero, but an American hero as well,” Sen. Debbie Stabenow said.

Jefferson served as a P51 fighter pilot with the Red Tail 332nd Fighter Group. He and the Tuskegee Airmen overcame segregation and prejudice to become one of the most highly respected fighter groups of World War II.


“Everything that you stand for Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Jefferson -- just know this. There’s a generation just behind you that is continuing this movement right here at home,” Rep. Rashida Tlaib said.

Jefferson was also awarded a key to the city and plans for Jefferson Plaza were unveiled.


----------



## SoniT (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice story! Happy birthday! With all of the negativity going on, it's nice to read some good news.


----------



## Nay (Nov 22, 2021)

100 years old.  Can you imagine!  I'm glad they honored him


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 3, 2021)

Yay! Super happy to hear some really good news. Good for Lieutenant Colonel Anderson Jefferson for the honor. Congrats for the renaming of the field _and reaching_ a milestone birthday.


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 13, 2021)

Happy belated birthday sir! We salute you!


----------



## nysister (Jan 31, 2022)

I met him about 5 years ago on a line to check into a flight at Las Vegas airport. He was spry! He was behind me in line and as he was older and I saw all of his pins on his cap and jacket and asked him to go in front of me. I asked about them and found out he was a Tuskegee Airmen. Wow! We had such a great conversation.

He was talking about dealing with racism in the Air Force and about "them" with all of these white people in line. lol. They let him go ahead of them as well.

I'll never forget that day. It will always be special to me to have the chance to connect so closely with someone who is walking history.


----------



## nysister (Jan 31, 2022)

He wrote a book called, Red Tail Captured, Red Tail Free. You might want to check it out.


----------

